# Grant Hill signed to one-year deal



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Florida Today - 


> Free agent forward Grant Hill has agreed to sign with the Phoenix Suns for a one-year, $1.2 million dollar contract.
> 
> Hill spent the past seven years with the Orlando Magic . He endured numerous injuries during his tenure with the Magic and never re-gained the all-NBA status he possessed earlier in his career with the Detroit Pistons .
> 
> This past season, he averaed 14.4 points per game and helped lead the young Magic to their first playoff berth in four years.


:azdaja:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

He and Jalen Rose can make sure the bench is nice and warm for you guys.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

i don't respect this move at all...he owes the magic...nothing against the suns franchise, it was smart to sign a vet like hill, as he could help the team, but grant has no freakin loyalty...


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Yeah, you guys are welcome to cut Jalen now! My Pistons need a SF.


----------



## skatesb16 (Dec 11, 2006)

XMATTHEWX said:


> Yeah, you guys are welcome to cut Jalen now! My Pistons need a SF.


He's a free agent.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2926650

There is also a second year, 2 mil player option.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Glad we signed him. Probably a good idea to just give him a 1 year deal, he might not work out. Lets hope it doesn't come back to bite us.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

He's still a great finisher on the break, and plays with all of his heart. Good luck in Phoenix Grant, and stay healthy!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Woot.

He probably have a big chance to start. And so he won't have to play too much, we could slide Diaw in or Barbosa in sooner. But it gives us something extra when he is in.

I can't believe all the simple minded people out there talking about and pace and his ankles. Yeah, Suns aren't gonna monitor his minutes or anything, and let him over do it or anything.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Dissonance19 said:


> Woot.
> 
> He probably have a big chance to start. And so he won't have to play too much, we could slide Diaw in or Barbosa in sooner. But it gives us something extra when he is in.
> 
> I can't believe all the simple minded people out there talking about and pace and his ankles. Yeah, Suns aren't gonna monitor his minutes or anything, and let him over do it or anything. Jack-asses.


Now now Seuss take a :chill: They don't know any better!


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

bootstrenf said:


> i don't respect this move at all...he owes the magic...nothing against the suns franchise, it was smart to sign a vet like hill, as he could help the team, but grant has no freakin loyalty...


He doesn't owe the Magic, it's not Grant's fault that his ankle fell apart. Why should he play in a situation that he doesn't want to because he had injuries?


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Preacher said:


> He doesn't owe the Magic, it's not Grant's fault that his ankle fell apart. Why should he play in a situation that he doesn't want to because he had injuries?



simply my opinion...take it for what it's worth...i don't think it would been too bad of a situation in orlando anyways...

dwight, rashard, hedo, jameer, ariza...he could've been the veteran presence to lead them until one of the young guns matured...


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

if you're over the cap, dont you have to sign players for hte minimum? how'd they get this deal done


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

knickstorm said:


> if you're over the cap, dont you have to sign players for hte minimum? how'd they get this deal done



It was the minimum.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

bootstrenf said:


> simply my opinion...take it for what it's worth...i don't think it would been too bad of a situation in orlando anyways...
> 
> dwight, rashard, hedo, jameer, ariza...he could've been the veteran presence to lead them until one of the young guns matured...


Not very often that an athlete takes far less money to go to a winning situation.

I didn't say the Orlando situation would be bad, but it certainly isn't a championship team.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Grant Hill speaks

link



> On Thursday, as Grant Hill made a killer whale's splash by announcing that he was coming to Phoenix, he took his 5-year-old daughter, Myla, to SeaWorld in Orlando.
> 
> On Friday, he said he decided to celebrate that move by treating Myla to rides and entertainment at Universal Studios.
> 
> ...


----------



## hogey11 (Aug 30, 2002)

I love this trade. As much as it may seem trivial with all the decent heads they have in the locker room, Grant Hill is a REAL character guy who might be able to bring along Amare and Boris and the other younger guys on the team. You know he's gonna command respect in the locker room from day 1, and he will only add to the chemistry of the team, something that was of question last year around. 

I think this was about the best thing they could have done. Let's face it, the Suns were awesome last year. The biggest problem was the apparent chemistry issue, and now they've made about the best move they could have made to correct that problem in Grant Hill. They'll give it one more go, I think. I still hope they sign Brevin Knight with their MLE and trade Marcus Banks to Utah for Giricek (waive him or 9th man for some shooting), but Sarver might not wanna pay. Also, Marion should be a much more valuable trading piece next year with an expiring deal (unless they can re-sign him on the cheap if they win a championship). 17million in cleared cap space, the summer when Kobe and co. come on the market??? Sign me up please!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Chemistry issues are not a big deal though. They still played like a team on the court despite them. Team's biggest problem last yr was matching up with the Spurs, depth, and Amare and Diaw being morons. 


Marion's expiring deal is not a valuable piece really. 17M is a lot to match and he will threaten to not sign an extension or opt out any time before July 1 if they put him any deal.

Kobe is a FA in 09. But yeah, that FA class is insane. Not sure what our cap would be if Marion did opt out, so who knows what the team could afford. I don't think he opts out unless he gets an extension and maybe takes a lil less.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

I bet D'Antoni gives him the Rose treatment after the first 2 or 3 months of playing.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jammin said:


> I bet D'Antoni gives him the Rose treatment after the first 2 or 3 months of playing.



Hill >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Rose.

Rose didn't fit. Plus, no more James Jones, so he needs to play him.


----------

